# SeaChem SAFE Water Change



## mdaniel1984 (Mar 2, 2020)

I picked up SeaChem SAFE and I'm doing a 50% change.

I'm confused on the instructions and don't get it.

Could someone explain doing a 50% change on a 120gal how much I should put in during the change?

Thanks


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Which size container did you purchase?

Does your tap water contain chlorine or chloramine?


----------



## mdaniel1984 (Mar 2, 2020)

Deeda said:


> Which size container did you purchase?
> 
> Does your tap water contain chlorine or chloramine?


The 250g bottle

No idea I've never tested the water for those, I had high Ammonia and Nitrite so I did a 50% change.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Test a sample of your tap water using the ammonia test kit and see what the results are. If you get a reading above zero, your water authority uses chloramine.

Seachem's website states to use 1/4 teaspoon per 300G of water, however when filling the tank with water directly (as with a hose), dose for the volume of the tank. Just a guess but since your tank is 120G, I would about use 3/8 teaspoon.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Deeda said:


> Test a sample of your tap water using the ammonia test kit and see what the results are. If you get a reading above zero, your water authority uses chloramine.
> 
> Seachem's website states to use 1/4 teaspoon per 300G of water, however when filling the tank with water directly (as with a hose), dose for the volume of the tank. Just a guess but since your tank is 120G, I would about use 3/8 teaspoon.


Hey Deeda, a question because I know I have seen discussion on this before re: dosage. 
I'm pretty sure that at some point Seachem changed the dosage instructions. Example being that on my jar of safe the dosage for chlorine is 1tsp per 200g and for chloramine, 1tsp per 250g. I have always used this as a basic dosage but I usually just round up/down accordingly. ie: I dose 1tsp for my 210g and 1/4tsp for my 40g tanks.
Did they actually change the formula or did they just realize that it was far more effective than they originally thought?
Not sure if I am dosing at 4 times the necessary amount (if I am, it isn't an issue other than a waste of product) or not.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Noddy, I remember a conversation on another forum and a Seachem rep said they changed the directions to make it easier for aquarists to dose and there was a FAQ section on their forum that discussed it a bit more in length.

Ideally you would need to know how much chlorine or chloramine was in your tap water sample at the time you are doing a water change in order to dose correctly. Some people will do a chlorine test or an ammonia test of their tap water prior to doing a water change and then dose appropriately. I think most people just dose generally based on the instructions without taken their tap water disinfectant levels into consideration because it's just easier.

I think the only time there is a concern is if you are under dosing the product because you become complacent with your normal tap water disinfection levels and there is either a sudden change due to a water authority issue such as a water main break, plant maintenance issue, switch in disinfection products or the time of year they may adjust disinfection levels.

There is a topic over on MFK that goes into great detail on the subject but most of the info is in the 1st post regarding dosage but there may be some tidbits later on if you ignore some of the extraneous comments. Here is the link Cost effective water conditioners


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks Dee. I will take a look over there. I won't alter what I'm doing now but will follow the instructions on the container if I have to buy a new batch.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

You are very welcome! I have well water with no disinfection so I have no need for a dechlorinator though still bought a jar of Cloram-X 10 years ago but only use it when bagging fish for auctions and the like.


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

I would easily double any recommended dose of Safe in order to account for periodic 'flushing' of the pipes by your local water authority. I found this out the hard way after using 1/2 tsp for my daily 80% WC on my 180gal Discus tank some time ago where the fish were all gasping at the top as the tank was refilling. Only some survived. I discovered later that they were doing work on the pipes in my area and flushed the lines afterward. And don't worry, you can quadruple or more the Safe dose without any adverse effects. I have tripled or more the dose in my tanks for years now.


----------

